# Cross Platform Development



## miketech (8. Aug 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine Web Application programmieren, die nach Möglichkeit auf Blackberry, Android, iPhone, iPad und Nokia einigermaßen vernünftig aussieht. D.h. keine App, die nativ auf dem Gerät läuft (hier ist der Aufwand aufgrund der zahlreichen Plattformen zu hoch), sondern eine Web App. Die Frage ist: Was eignet sich denn hier am besten? Es sollte sich ja an die Auflösung der Zielplattform anpassen und somit auch auf einem Tablet halbwegs vernünftig aussehen 

Ich hätte jetzt einfach Java mit GWT genutzt und einfach eine Web App programmiert. Aber gibt es hier bessere Möglichkeiten? Allzuviel möchte ich mich nicht mit Javascript herumschlagen müssen.

Danke und Gruß

Mike


----------



## XHelp (9. Aug 2010)

Sofern ich dich richtig verstanden habe:
Du kannst doch das Aussehen ganz bequem über css steuern.


----------



## imho1001 (13. Aug 2010)

jaja, das problem mit javascript... leider hab ich bis jetzt nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden. ein projekt welches ich gefunden habe ist hier zu finden:
GWT is Flexible — an iPhone Demo | Clay Lenhart's Blog

hier gibts auch as zu lesen:
Google Web Toolkit Blog: GWT Application Development for the iPhone

wie gesagt, bisher hab ich noch nichts damit machen können... muss mir mal richtig zeit nehmen!
echt schön sieht jQTouch aus. jetzt bekannt als "sencha touch". ist aber auch komplett javascript  man müsste mal an sencha schreiben und fragen warum sie keine java umsetzung (wie ihr gxt auch) anbieten. also java code schreiben und dann per gwt compiler in javascript wandeln. warum sie hier direkt auf javascript setzen.... keine ahnung.

wenn du irgendwann mal was brauchbares findest, poste es bitte hier damit alle was davon haben 

gruß


----------



## imho1001 (13. Aug 2010)

ok, jQTouch ist doch noch was anderes als sencha touch. sencha touch fokusiert komplett auf javascript. jQTouch macht viel mit html <div>s für die darstellung. funktionatität im hintergrund ist javascript.

auf der homepage von sencha heisst es folgendermaßen:
Ext JS + jQTouch + Raphaël = Sencha


----------



## ice-breaker (17. Aug 2010)

miketech hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte jetzt einfach Java mit GWT genutzt und einfach eine Web App programmiert. Aber gibt es hier bessere Möglichkeiten? Allzuviel möchte ich mich nicht mit Javascript herumschlagen müssen.


wenn es optimal auf den Geräten laufen soll, solltest du das aber 
Ich bezweifel, dass sich GWT an soviele Plattformen automatisch anpassen kann, besonders weil die sehr wiedersprüchlich sind: Android und die Apple Produkte haben traumhafte HTML- und JavaScript-Unterstützung, Blackberry eine brauchbare (die neuen Modelle sind glaube ich gleichauf mit Android und Apple) und Nokia, hmm, da kommt es auf die Zielgruppe an. Da muss dann auf WML oder ganz simples HTML mit fast keinem CSS und JavaScript gesetzt werden.



imho1001 hat gesagt.:


> echt schön sieht jQTouch aus. jetzt bekannt als "sencha touch". ist aber auch komplett javascript  man müsste mal an sencha schreiben und fragen warum sie keine java umsetzung (wie ihr gxt auch) anbieten. also java code schreiben und dann per gwt compiler in javascript wandeln. warum sie hier direkt auf javascript setzen.... keine ahnung.


weil beide aus dem HTML und JavaScript-"Markt" kommen, also der für diese Produkte optimalen Low-Level-Ebene, die auch alle nutzen können. GWT hingegen ist eine dagegen absolut minimale Zielgruppe.


----------

